# Worldmark resale question regarding Interval International II



## hbsprite (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm looking to buy a small, 5,000 point resale Worldmark contract as a way to get into both Worldmark and II.  

I already own DVC and Grandview in Las Vegas so I am familiar with RCI.

I know Worldmark is owned by Wyndham (who in turn owns RCI). Is Worldmark still affiliated with II? Is Wyndham strongly pushing people towards RCI? I've noticed that most of the resale Worldmark listings list RCI as the trading company.

I'm not necessarily looking to exchange my Worldmark into II as I anticipate staying mostly within the Worldmark system.  However, we travel at off times and rely heavily on "Last Call" deals on RCI.

My understanding is that Interval International "Getaways" are a similar type of deal, and I would like access to them.

Once I complete my resale purchase, will I be able to sign up for Interval International?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 30, 2020)

I looked in the Interval Buyers Guide and it still lists over 30 Worldmark resorts.  

Yes, often the Getaways can be a bargain, especially if you are looking for a resort in an area that has a lot of inventory and you're looking off-season.  When I look at the price of a getaway, I compare it to what the owner's maintenance fee probably is.  The getaway prices are almost always less than the associated MF.  Sometimes a whole lot less.  I've taken about 20 getaways in the last 12 years and my lowest price was around $200 and the highest a bit under $800.  What is good about ii is you can book Marriott, Westin, Hyatt, Sheraton.

So, I "think" that you could sign up with Interval w/o any issues.  But, don't take my word for it - - I'd suggest  that you just call them and ask.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 30, 2020)

I just signed up with Interval for a resale WorldMark account.  It was fairly simple to do.  There's a specific number for the WorldMark desk at II - it's 877-678-4400.  When they ask for the account number, it will be a 7-9 digit number that is the same as your WorldMark member number, omitting the leading zeros.


----------



## haras (Nov 2, 2020)

I love using my worldmark for exchanging with interval.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 2, 2020)

hbsprite said:


> I'm looking to buy a small, 5,000 point resale Worldmark contract as a way to get into both Worldmark and II.
> 
> I already own DVC and Grandview in Las Vegas so I am familiar with RCI.
> 
> ...



WM trades well with II and RCI. I use both for getaways. Pretty much all of the exchange companies take WM for exchanges. I'm using SFX more than II or RCI but in the past it was either II or RCI. 

Bill


----------



## dgalati (Nov 5, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I just signed up with Interval for a resale WorldMark account.  It was fairly simple to do.  There's a specific number for the WorldMark desk at II - it's 877-678-4400.  When they ask for the account number, it will be a 7-9 digit number that is the same as your WorldMark member number, omitting the leading zeros.


Is there a fee for adding the Interval for resale accounts?


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 5, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Is there a fee for adding the Interval for resale accounts?


There is no fee on the WM side. On the Interval side,  II will typically only allow you to add a resort either by paying a fee or creating a new membership or extending an existing account.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Is there a fee for adding the Interval for resale accounts?



RCI and WM charge a membership fee. RCI has a direct portal to the Worldmark website which makes RCI really easy to use with WM. SFX has no fee unless you upgrade he free membership.

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2020)

If you have an existing II account, they would ask you for $89 to add a resort or comp the addition for paying another year's membership fee.  I've added a number of resorts to my II account by paying for another year; there isn't a limit to how many you can add at a time as long as you do it all on the same phone call.  Seems more efficient to pay another year than to pay the resort addition cost.

If you're establishing a new II account, including your WM ownership would be part of setting it up.


----------

